# Placed my first foster today!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

So I'm feeling pretty good despite contracting the plague. Only reason I got our of bed, literally, was to deliver him to his new home . Just wanted to share


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! That is always the best feeling!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've only ever placed one animal before and how my heart swells whenever I hear from them c:! Amazing feeling, right? Yayy!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Sorry you're not feeling well, was this the dog that you posted a video of not too long ago (dominance/submission)?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Congratulations! Sorry you're not feeling well, was this the dog that you posted a video of not too long ago (dominance/submission)?


Yup


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!! .


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

That must be a wonderful feeling, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations!! I know the feeling, have had 15 foster dogs total. It became harder and harder to say goodbye so I have stopped.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations. That is a great feeling!
Getting updates on former fosters is next on my list of favorites.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah - watching your foster dog go off and be successful with his/her new family is a feeling that no amount of money can buy. 

For those of you who have never tried it, I highly recommend it. Knowing that you played a huge part in saving a dog's life, and helping him get ready to be adopted is such a feeling of accomplishment. 

I just placed my most recent foster last Saturday, and I cried, but just a little! 

Heartfelt congrats to you and your former foster dog. May he and his new family have many, many, happy healthy years together!

Hope you feel better soon too!!!!


----------

